# Pandora Station Suggestions



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

I've been messing around with Pandora the last couple of days -- setting up some classical stations. I've built "radio" stations for Toscanini Orchestra, Vladimir Horowitz, Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein, classical solo piano and classical for studying and I'm relatively happy with all of them. 

Just wondering, if any TC posters had any other Pandora station suggestions or thoughts on the strengths and weaknesses of the classical libraries available on the other streaming services.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Spotify has agreements with most of the major classical labels. If something is recommended to me, I can find it there >80% of the time.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm quite happy with Tidal. Allegedly their selection is somewhat smaller than Spotify, but they have more than enough for me. And much of it (I believe most of it) at CD resolution.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been a paid subscriber of Pandora for many years.

You might try:

Dietrich Buxtehude radio
Classical radio
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart radio
Symphonic, Classical Period

Kh


----------

